

Ask HN: is anyone using TokuDB in production? - davidbrai

I submitted a similar question about a year ago, but didn&#x27;t get much answers. Seems like they&#x27;ve been getting more traction lately.<p>Has anyone had any experience with it?
It sounds very promising, but I couldn&#x27;t find much info about companies actually using it in production.
======
kohanz
[http://www.tokutek.com/about/testimonials/](http://www.tokutek.com/about/testimonials/)

